# "1970" Schwinn Pea Picker...



## bikesnbuses (Aug 12, 2017)

I was trying to be nice and helpful to avoid future issues for this seller and messaged him and told him his bike was one of the new 2004 reproductions...  He wasnt too appreciative and insisted that he's had this bike for 25 years... You guys tell me if Im wrong..
https://offerup.com/item/detail/325830272/?ref=Search


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 12, 2017)

I'd say it's a 98/99


----------



## Cory (Aug 12, 2017)

That stem is a huge giveaway to its age, lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2017)

You can report on that site.


----------



## spoker (Aug 13, 2017)

gonna get messy if its a paypal sale


----------



## Rollo (Aug 13, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I'd say it's a 98/99



... 98-99's were more accurate ... (wrong radius and yolk on the front springer for example) .... This one is newer  ...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Its been almost 25 years since mid 90's


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 13, 2017)

What gives it away is the sticker on the top tube that says made in Taiwan definitely a repop.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 15, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Its been almost 25 years since mid 90's




Please don't make me feel older...three of my friends have gotten the "ball and chain" this week and it's only Tuesday!

You're right though...it's been 20 years. Scary to think that very soon these reproductions will be vintage also!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2017)

You can't fix stupid, so there is no point trying.


----------

